# Cleaning dodger windows



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

what do you guys use to clean the plastic windows on the dodger. i've been spraying them off with clean water after a sail but when they dry there are water spots all over them. i'd like to wipe them off but am worried about scratching the plastic. would the microfiber cloths work?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

There was a recent thread about this topic.
A product called "Prism Polish" was endorsed by several mambers back than.
I tried it with good results on.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Our local canvas guy sells Armada 210 ARMADA 21014OZ ARMADA 210 PLASTIC CLEANER/POLISHER Ships Store Torresen and I have found it to work very well.


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

I used Meguires #10 and #17 and it worked great!

-Riz


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

Microfiber cloths should work fine as long as they are clean and I mean really clean. I think step one for you is to find out what your windows are made of that might dictate what you use as a cleaner. See if you can find a manufacture tag for the dodger and give them a call.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We have lexan windows and the dodger builder gave us a can of "Plexus" to use on the lexan as a maintainer/polish. Works amazingly well but your windows need to really clean as do the cloths you use to buff it out. Its a spray, apply to windows, wipe it around with one cloth and then use a fresh cloth to buff it out. The windows "disappear" when freshly done. Be sure there's no salt crystals left on the window before application.

Apparently this is a product used on aircraft windshields etc.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Brezzin said:


> Microfiber cloths should work fine as long as they are clean and I mean really clean. I think step one for you is to find out what your windows are made of that might dictate what you use as a cleaner. See if you can find a manufacture tag for the dodger and give them a call.


Amen to that!! You need to know if you have Strataglass or not. If you do then DO NOT use any of the aforementioned products and only use IMAR Protective Polish and Protective Cleaner!! Anything else on Strataglass can destroy the optical coating that makes them so clear..
Defender has the best prices I've seen on IMAR products..


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

I have had great results from Permatex's Plastic Cleaner (part no. 80183 (403D)) used w/cheese cloth over the years. Never had it scratch any surface and it will even remove cloudiness from convertible top plastic rear windows. I did a friends cloudy dodger with it and although it needed 2 treatments, it got most of the cloudiness out. Good stuff. We used it on aircraft wind screens, so you know they do not want a $75k window scratched. So I figured it should be good for a cloudy convertible top window, again it worked great with no scratches. Use the cheese cloth though.

The down side is that I've never had to buy the stuff so I'm not sure where to purchase it. Company would give us the stuff that was out of date... Toll free-- 877-376-2839 is Permatex's phone number @ 4555 Columbus Blvd, Hartford Ct 06106, if you can't find it in auto stores. Plexiglass, Lucite, fiberglass, windows are just some of the applications and it really works. I got the info off their site so they still make it.

Bob


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

Hal,

You say that one shouldn't use Prism Polish on Strataglass? Is Prism a more aggressive polish than the IMAR? I've heard many people speak highly of Prism Polish.

Plus, I have a bottle of it right next to me and was planning on using it on my strata tomorrow.   

-LB


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

lbdavis said:


> Hal,
> 
> You say that one shouldn't use Prism Polish on Strataglass? Is Prism a more aggressive polish than the IMAR? I've heard many people speak highly of Prism Polish.
> 
> ...


LB,

There are two treatments for use on StrataGlass:

IMAR StrataGlass Protective Polish









And..

IMAR StrataGlass Protective Cleaner









All I can say is we've seen LOTS (I do some consulting work for a very high end canvas shop) of destroyed Strataglass from folks using the wrong products such as Plexus, 210, Meguiar's and Pledge to name a few. I can't comment specifically on Prism other than to say USE WHAT THE MANUFACTURER RECOMMENDS!

Remember, Strataglass has a very thin optical enhancing film on it to reduce distortion and improve clarity. If you wear it away, what you do when using Plexus, or Megiuar's you now have lost the benefits of Strataglass and it's optical superiority that you paid for.

Feel free to use what you want but I have personally had lengthy conversations with our Strataglass rep and heard many "war" stories of destroyed Strataglass. I really put him to the mat on this and just know that Strataglass makes NO money of recommending IMAR. They recommend it because it's been thoroughly tested and proven safe. According to our rep they have tested multitudes of plastic polishes and claimed protectors however I did not get names.. They recommend IMAR to keep their reputation good. Seth, the guy who owns the business I consult for, gives (well really it's built into the price, every new dodger owner both IMAR products when they take delivery.!

Use the Protective Polish once or twice per season then follow up in-between with Protective cleaner. The Protective Polish will remove the water spots unless they are acid rain etching which you can do nothing about.

Strataglass has NO vested interest in IMAR they make ZERO money from recommending it. They have simply tested it and find it is the BEST product for their product. They recommend it because they want to uphold their reputation and wearing away the optical coating will not do that..

These windows are now 8 years old and have only been cared for with Strataglass approved products.

Ignore the child and focus on the 8 year old windows (photo taken 5/26/08)!!


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

Well Hal,

I can't really deny that 8 year old dodger. Sadly, my PO did a pretty good job of trashing my ~5 year old strataglass already, and I'm pretty sure there's no restoring this stuff. 

I've looked at Hamilton and WM here in town, and neither of them carry the IMAR. Are there any local options for me to pick this up?

And BTW, no way will I ignore that kid.  She's cute as all get out. But what the heck is she eating anyway?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

lbdavis said:


> Well Hal,
> 
> I can't really deny that 8 year old dodger. Sadly, my PO did a pretty good job of trashing my ~5 year old strataglass already, and I'm pretty sure there's no restoring this stuff.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Hallet Sails on the Foreside at Handy Boat has it. In a pinch I've bought some from them in the past.

She loves her Cheerios!!


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

I second the vote for Plexus polish. It worked awesome.
http://images.westmarine.com/full/2669604.jpg


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*You can get IMAR products*

on Ebay. Here is the link eBay Store - IMAR Store and More: Yacht Cleaning Supplies, Boat Care, Strataglass Care.

I have buy from them all the time. Our customers love the stuff.

Oh and listen to *halekai36*, he speakth the truth. The stuff works. If your windows are screw up to begin with then try sumthin else. Prisim works well on plexiglass, can't really say about on Strataglass

Fair Winds

Cap'n Dave


----------

